

They’re Watching. And They Can Bring You Down. - gatsby
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/3645ac3c-e32b-11e0-bb55-00144feabdc0.html#axzz1Yz2vGYP5

======
_delirium
One of the stranger attempts to tie crime to videogames:

 _Like many other hacktivists, Gonlag was an avid player of “first-person
shooter” games, the protagonist in his own adventures. Digitally attacking
MasterCard and Visa elevated that engagement to the real world, a literal
dream come true._

Did he also, perhaps, read novels featuring first-person narrators?

------
linuxhansl
Of all the things out there _this_ is what I am supposed to be scared about?

Pluueeaase! I am far more concerned about governments operating in the dark
and private enterprises supporting governments in hiding their actions.

------
chopsueyar
Now I know where the Guy Fawkes mask idea came from:

<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0434409/>

~~~
chc
Given that the practice originated with 4chan users, I think the Epic Fail Guy
meme is more likely for a source.

~~~
chopsueyar
I believe that was the drawing and not the actual mask.

Link, please?

~~~
j_m_f
<http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/epic-fail-guy>

~~~
chopsueyar
V for Vendetta came out in March, 2006. The above link states the meme came
about in late 2006.

------
skcin7
This was a pretty good article and I like that it was written with a level of
candor that is fair to both sides and factually telling the information.
However, it was very long and I stopped reading half way through.

